# Hamachi does not seem to be running, but is

## nicohasa

Don't know if this is the correct forum for this, as it's probably a program fault and not a network fault, but didn't know where else to put it.

So, I just got my first gentoo installation up and running, and need hamachi on it. So I managed to install the net-misc/logmein-hamachi, but when I use any hamachi commands, I get this:

```

Hamachi does not seem to be running.

Run '/etc/init.d/logmein-hamachi start' to start daemon.

```

But when I try to start the logmein-hamachi init file, I get

```

 * WARNING:  logmein-hamachi has already been started

```

If I call the init file with restart, I get the same message as when I call on any of the hamachi commands (hamachi does not seem to be running), and then it starts hamachi.

Anyone have any idea of what this might be?

----------

## John R. Graham

Just at a guess, look in /var/log/messages for clues. It may have crashed.

- John

----------

## nicohasa

/var/log/messages is nonexistant.

*edit: nonexistant, not emptyLast edited by nicohasa on Thu Aug 25, 2011 3:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## John R. Graham

Empty? Did you install a system logger (e.g., app-admin/syslog-ng)? Could you post the output of

```
ls -l /var/log
```

please?

- John

----------

## nicohasa

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> Empty? Did you install a system logger (e.g., app-admin/syslog-ng)? Could you post the output of
> 
> ```
> ls -l /var/log
> ```
> ...

 

Think I installed sysklogd when I installed the system, but I might not have set it up properly or something.

When I run ls -l /var/log I get

```

total 8128

-rw-r----- 1 root    adm       11908 Aug 25 18:59 auth.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root      17773 Aug 25 18:59 daemon.log

-rw-r----- 1 root    root      71648 Aug 25 18:59 dmesg

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    1228 Aug 25 06:09 emerge-fetch.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   69307 Aug 25 19:11 emerge.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root          0 Aug 24 21:09 imapd.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root          0 Aug 24 21:09 kern.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     292292 Aug 25 18:59 lastlog

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root          0 Aug 24 21:09 lpr.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root        114 Aug 24 21:30 mail.err

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root        114 Aug 24 21:30 mail.info

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root        114 Aug 24 21:30 mail.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root        114 Aug 24 21:30 mail.warn

drwxr-xr-x 3 root    root       4096 Aug 11 07:30 portage

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root          0 Aug 24 21:09 ppp.log

drwxrwx--- 2 root    portage    4096 Aug 11 08:55 sandbox

-rw-r----- 1 root    adm     3384338 Aug 25 19:10 syslog

-rw-r----- 1 root    adm      413684 Aug 24 21:30 syslog.0

-rw------- 1 root    root      64064 Aug 25 18:59 tallylog

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    3770697 Aug 25 18:59 user.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root          0 Aug 24 21:09 uucp.log

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root       4096 Aug 25 00:10 wicd

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root    utmp     483840 Aug 25 18:59 wtmp

```

----------

## nicohasa

Nevermind, got it to work.

It was either that I had forgot to add IP Tunneling in the kernel or that i changed the TUN-service to a module that did the trick, probably the first one.

----------

